# Test E Dosage first Cycle



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 6, 2016)

Ok Studs,
So I'm gonna start my first cycle real soon.
I'm 180, 5'11, and I been workin out on and off for years, but been serious about it for over a year now. Done a M1T cycle gained about 15lbs kept 12 of it. 180 is the heaviest I've ever been in my life, I'm really thin. Now my bro who got me involved in working out told me to start a simple low dose 500mg a week test cycle.
Now my source, only has 300mg 10 ml bottles, that's the lowest. So is it OK to do a lil less then 1cc if I don't wanna run 600mg a week? 
I did the math and one bottle would be 250mg if I split it up into 12 pins, instead of 300mg for 10 pins. Does anybody see anything that can go wrong doing it like that, because that's what I want to do. its my first cycle (besides the oral) and wanna stay low dose.
Thanks for the advice in advance...


----------



## deejeff442 (Dec 6, 2016)

That will work.  Have your pct very important 
What oral? 1st cycle should always be just test. Believe me you will be happy.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 6, 2016)

Wow hold up there big fella. 

Do you have your pct on hand?

And an extra bottle of test just incase you drop one and break it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 6, 2016)

Tren4Life is bang-on here. Check out THIS sticky for all the info you need, including PCT.

Would also agree with DeeJeff442 - no need for orals on your first run. Test only will yield some amazing results.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 6, 2016)

No PCT yet, ordering another test bottle and a box of clomid on fri. Once I have it on hand I'll start.
And no not gonna do any orals, thinking of doing orals after I come off to help the PCT process, but I havent gotten alot of info on that yet.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Get another bottle, run 600 for 12 weeks minimum. The difference between 500/600 is splitting hairs and most pins won't be easy to draw 5/6 of a ml. 

The absolute most important part is having your Ai and pct in your possession before starting. 


One other thing; how old are you?


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 6, 2016)

33. Ya that's why I haven't started yet, I'm really excited, but Ima wait till the clomid comes.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I'll read more when I wake up,but for now I gotta get some rest,it was a long night at work...


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 6, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> 33. Ya that's why I haven't started yet, I'm really excited, but Ima wait till the clomid comes.


Clomid AND Nolva.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 6, 2016)

Got any hcg?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> And no not gonna do any orals, thinking of doing orals after I come off to help the PCT process, but I havent gotten alot of info on that yet.



Maybe I read this wrong since nobody else picked up on it.

Oral steroids won't help the pct process. They will actually nullify your attempt.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 7, 2016)

Get all your stuff from pharmacon they are the best and never disappoint.....

Just ask anyone in here they will tell you the same.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> Get all your stuff from pharmacon they are the best and never disappoint.....
> 
> Just ask anyone in here they will tell you the same.



your a fukkin idiot


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 7, 2016)

It was a joke relax.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> It was a joke relax.


im relaxed..mayb we can hangout sometime..get to know each other


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 7, 2016)

It was a dumbass post my apologies


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> It was a dumbass post my apologies



you never wanna give those cocksuckers a look even joking...dumb newbs take that shit serious ..then they make posts asking if this is legit and why they have a knot in their ass


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 7, 2016)

Ok man won't happen again.  Wasn't my attention.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 7, 2016)

Don't worry I only ordered two bottles from pharmacon!


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 7, 2016)

Serious Question Though:
Is there over the counter AIs and PCTs?


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 7, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Got any hcg?



No. Done a little research, from my understanding with such a small dose of test, it's not necessary...
Anyone with experience in these matters?...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> Get all your stuff from pharmacon they are the best and never disappoint.....
> 
> Just ask anyone in here they will tell you the same.



For the record I kinda laughed at this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> No. Done a little research, from my understanding with such a small dose of test, it's not necessary...
> Anyone with experience in these matters?...



I don't think it's dose dependent but more duration dependent.  Hcg can help you recover. So the question is, don't you want to do everything you possibly can to recover?


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 7, 2016)

I guess I better look into HCG more then.
I'm placing my final order friday.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 9, 2016)

So does anyone know if there are over the counter AIs and PCTs?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 9, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> So does anyone know if there are over the counter AIs and PCTs?



No..You gotta find a rc place or a pharma that will send to u


----------

